# Picked Up A New Toy Yesterday



## Whaler (Mar 29, 2013)

Bought a CZ 75 P-07 Duty in 9mm.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 29, 2013)

...toy? :biggrin:

That's pretty cool!


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 29, 2013)

I think you are using the wrong ammo!  :biggrin:  Nice toy.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Mar 29, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## longbeard (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet!!!
CZ makes some awesome firearms, nice choice.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree....SWEET!
My 9 is a S&W M&P.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a Taurus  9mm


----------



## Sataro (Mar 30, 2013)

That is a very nice looking new toy!


----------



## navycop (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think that is an approved trigger lock. Sweet anyway..


----------



## Whaler (Mar 30, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Sweet!!!
> CZ makes some awesome firearms, nice choice.



This is my other CZ, a 452 Varmint in 22LR with a Weaver V-16 scope.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 30, 2013)

Whaler said:


> Bought a CZ 75 P-07 Duty in 9mm.


I wish we were allowed these down under. Here you have to be a security guard, law officer or in a club to own one. You also have to have an extremely good reason to own a rifle here also. NO semi auto's allowed.  When guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns.  
Kryn


----------



## 08K.80 (Mar 30, 2013)

That is far from a "toy" and should never be referred to as such.
Owning a gun is a HUGE responsibility and should not be taken lightly. :wink:


----------



## carpblaster (Mar 30, 2013)

these are our man toys, and many more should speak up with them,i own them from 32 to 45s and love ur varmit rifle,I got the 17 cal for all the varmits;then my real toys are my longbows,love them more than my guns


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> That is far from a "toy" and should never be referred to as such.
> Owning a gun is a HUGE responsibility and should not be taken lightly. :wink:



I can assure that Dick is a very responsible person as well as a fine craftsmen. Having been to visit him at his home, I find him a warm and friendly person who is very responsible and does not take the firearms he owns lightly.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> 08K.80 said:
> 
> 
> > That is far from a "toy" and should never be referred to as such.
> ...





Nice to hear from you Nick. Are you getting any shop time?


----------



## Whaler (Mar 30, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> That is far from a "toy" and should never be referred to as such.
> Owning a gun is a HUGE responsibility and should not be taken lightly. :wink:



My uncle taught me to shoot his 22 rifle when I was 10 years old and that was 65 years ago, bought my first gun when I was 15 so I have owned guns for over 60 years. I think that gives me the right to call them anything I want to. On top of that I qualified expert with 1911 A1 .45, 30 cal carbine.,M1 Garand and .38 revolver when I was in the service.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 30, 2013)

Lathes are pretty dangerous too, just saying. :biggrin:

I was wondering if this would come up...


----------



## Haynie (Mar 30, 2013)

That is why the lathe get put in the lathe safe.  I did not feel safe keeping it in my top dresser drawer.


----------



## 08K.80 (Mar 30, 2013)

I never imagined that a bunch of "men" would get their jocks in a wad.

"Toys" are to play with. Guns are not "toys", they were designed and manufactured for one purpose and it's not playing.

Anything can be dangerous in the wrong hands, including a lathe, but guns have one purpose.
Now, before you continue your attack towards me, I'm for the second amendment and having the right to protect yourself and loved ones.








This is mine...











and it goes with me everywhere. I have my CCL and go to the range as often as money permits. That's much less lately with the cost of ammo being double what it was.

It is still not a toy.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 30, 2013)

the second amendment is the only reason we have the rest.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok... We don't like deleting or shutting down threads, so lets remember politics and personal attacks are not allowed.   

Any more of either and we will have to shut it down.  

Dean
asst mod


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Mar 30, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> "Toys" are to play with. Guns are not "toys", they were designed and manufactured for one purpose and it's not playing.



Common misconception. Many a firearm was designed for shooting paper targets and tin cans, for competition and backyard fun. Many a big boy toy is dangerous. Toy: An object, esp. a gadget or machine, regarded as providing amusement for an adult: "in 1914 the car was still a rich man's toy".


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice handgun at a reasonable price. I worked for CZ-USA for 6 years and still have several of my samples. Best value in the firearm market today.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 31, 2013)

Whaler said:


> Bought a CZ 75 P-07 Duty in 9mm.


 
Ha!!! I bought the same one in .40 a month ago!! It is an amazing gun to shoot and is my new CCW carry. As soon as my holster shows up, going to work on my 3 Gun with it. You're gonna love it Dick!!


----------



## Whaler (Mar 31, 2013)

Right now I am doing some research for a 28 Ga clay killer. I think I have narrowed it down 
to A CZ Redhead o/u, a Ringneck SxS or a Bobwhite SxS. Would like to have all three but the boss says only one.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 31, 2013)

HA!!! When I picked mine out, The Chairwomen said "What about me?" I grabbed her a S&W SD9VE. Now she goes to the range twice a week with her pink range bag, black and pink cap and has a ball!! 
My CZ in giving my Hi Power a break after 15 years in service.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 31, 2013)

Dick,

On this side of the big water these weapons are in restricted ownership for good reasons no doubt over your way it appears common practice to own one or more. To each his own on a Pen Forum.

Happy Easter looking forward to when we do not feel the need for guns or derivatives in both our countries when also we view each other as brothers not prospective threats in our own home towns.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 31, 2013)

pwhay said:


> Dick,
> 
> On this side of the big water these weapons are in restricted ownership for good reasons no doubt over your way it appears common practice to own one or more. To each his own on a Pen Forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter, I have no need to own guns except that I like punching holes in targets and breaking clay birds. Where I live we don't even lock our doors.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 31, 2013)

Dick,

Thanks for your explanation I will now feel free to include a carved pipe into another pen rest in the future and assure everyone as a Mormon I do not smoke.

No controversy intended your purchase now clarified.

Trust the weather is heating up your way, say hi to Don.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 1, 2013)

Whaler said:


> My uncle taught me to shoot his 22 rifle when I was 10 years old and that was 65 years ago, bought my first gun when I was 15 so I have owned guns for over 60 years. I think that gives me the right to call them anything I want to. On top of that I qualified expert with 1911 A1 .45, 30 cal carbine.,M1 Garand and .38 revolver when I was in the service.



I think I was about the same age when I first learned to shoot... I don't own nor do I want to own any firearms, but support the right of all others to do so... 

Funny you should mention qualifying in the military... on my service record from the Navy, I am listed as a qualified marksman with an M1... I have never had an M1 in my hands, never fired one and not sure I've even ever seen one... I had a dental appointment in boot camp on the day my company went to the range, so my company commander just penciled me in as qualified.... as a second class petty officer I was supposed to be qualified with a .45.... I fired my first .45 off the fan tail of the ship, into the pacific ocean... think I hit the ocean, so was marked qualified with a .45.... that was in July before I separated in August.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2013)

Boy do I hate when this topic comes up with a passion. Why can't you guys join a gun forum and show off your TOYS. Does this really need to be shownhere on a pen turning forum??  Just an opinion


----------



## Whaler (Apr 1, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Boy do I hate when this topic comes up with a passion. Why can't you guys join a gun forum and show off your TOYS. Does this really need to be shownhere on a pen turning forum??  Just an opinion



You don't have to read it nor comment on it.

Pleas close this thread.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 1, 2013)

Whaler said:


> You don't have to read it nor comment on it.
> 
> Pleas close this thread.



Dick - No rules have been broken.  I've warned above to avoid personal attacks and politics, but there's no reason to close the thread.

Personally, I own 3 firearms - but the definition of "TOY" is pretty accurate for me too.   I only shoot at paper targets - its the challenge of accuracy that I enjoy.  Yes, I have a healthy respect for the danger - but in MOST of our adult hobbies (guns, woodworking, snowmobiles, motorcycles, cars..... etc) there will be those that call the objects toys and like anything can be fun OR dangerous.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 1, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Boy do I hate when this topic comes up with a passion. Why can't you guys join a gun forum and show off your TOYS. Does this really need to be shownhere on a pen turning forum??  Just an opinion



You will note that this thread was started in the 'Casual Conversation' area of the forum which exists for people to discuss issues that are off the topic of pen turning.  These discussions need not be of interest to all pen turners.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2013)

sbell111 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Boy do I hate when this topic comes up with a passion. Why can't you guys join a gun forum and show off your TOYS. Does this really need to be shownhere on a pen turning forum?? Just an opinion
> ...


 


Yes and this is the same forum that just yesterday people here were wishing others a Happy Easter. Also the same forum where people ask for prayers for loved ones and families. Yes I got the point. Thanks.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 1, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



It might be helpful for you to know that some of the same posters who reacted favorably to this thread also were happy to pray for those who requested it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 1, 2013)

As these can sometimes be sticky issues, here`s a quick reminder of the dos and don`ts regarding these discussions: 

1.  Moderators moderate via the posted rules - gun discussion is not prohibited via the rules, and thus it`s not going to be deleted by the mods

2. discussion of gun politics, however,  _IS_ prohibited - so please refrain from discussing gun rights and gun politics, as those discussions are not allowed - this includes discussing amendments to your constitution.  

3. this is a family site, so please keep your gun discussions civil and family-audience appropriate.  

Thank you,
Andrew
assistant mod


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2013)

sbell111 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


 

Thanks for pointing that out Steve. Makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 1, 2013)

I like your new purchase, Dick. Very nice. 
You obviously liked it enough to want to share with your extended family
here, and you have shown and shared a lot of your turning work also.
Thanks!!


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice.  I have been eyeing a 9mm for some time.  Ammo for my .40 S&W is so expensive.  I also have a Ruger 10-22, Win .270 and Browning 12ga.  I have started buying materials to begin reloading as well.  I have some members of a hunting club I am in that are going to work with me and show me the ins and outs that have been doing it for decades.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 1, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Very nice.  I have been eyeing a 9mm for some time.  Ammo for my .40 S&W is so expensive.  I also have a Ruger 10-22, Win .270 and Browning 12ga.  I have started buying materials to begin reloading as well.  I have some members of a hunting club I am in that are going to work with me and show me the ins and outs that have been doing it for decades.



If you can turn a pen, reloading will be a piece of cake.   I did it with my dad for many years.  You just have to track how many times you reuse the brass and know what to look for with fatigue.   The rest is just a process.  It definitely makes the  hobby much more affordable. 

These days I keep my costs down.. 95% of my shooting is with my buckmark target pistol.   It's as accurate as many bigger guns, but .22 ammo is much less expensive.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm on the road to reloading, ammo is so expensive I can't afford that and turning! 
Dick, I said mine was the 40 S&W version...here is my new CCW carry...


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 1, 2013)

Ohh man, now I wanna go plinkin'


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 5, 2013)

Some on and in this thread may find this place of interest. It is called old faithful holsters. I just ordered two more of their kits, takes about 15 minutes to put together. 

Or you can buy them already assembled. They are great quality and come in a number of styles for each gun make. They have video instructions on line. 

They do take a while to ship but they tell you that up front.

If you conceal carry this is one of the better ones.
Old Faithful Holsters - The Holster Store of Most Comfortable Gun Holsters

They also have other accessories, you can't beat their 30 day challenge  guarantee. Or the 50 year warranty.

I am just a satisfied repeat customer!
:clown:


----------



## pyurgal (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice pistol.  I have a CZ 75 SP-01 and I love it.

Paul


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice looking CZ! I hope it serves you well.



08K.80 said:


> I never imagined that a bunch of "men" would get their jocks in a wad.
> 
> "Toys" are to play with. Guns are not "toys", they were designed and manufactured for one purpose and it's not playing.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, a girl after my own heart. Nice little Pro you have there, Kelly. LOML has one just like it. They are fine shooters and quite accurate. And I have a few Sigs of my own.

And you are right... to a point. The original firearm was indeed built for one purpose. But not long after, a great many a sport (competition) was designed around one, hence the "toy" reference that many of us "men" often use with such purchases. Yes, they ARE dangerous, not just can be. 

As for the cost. You can lower that by reloading. It really isn't difficult. I reload everything I shoot (except for .22s of course).


----------

